# dehydrating hash browns?



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone done this? If you have, let me know how it worked!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i have and i tossed them all cuz they turned black on me. dont know why cuz i parboiled them first and none of the slices i did the same way got black.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't done hashbrowns, but did dehydrate some sliced potatoes. I sprinkled lemon juice on them to keep them from turning black.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Yep! 

I cook them first (bake or boil) then let them cool (like in the fridge) then shred and dehydrate. Worked like a charm. I have only done this with Yukon Gold and boy are they good!


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

I did some for the first time a couple of weeks ago. I shredded and then cooked for 5 min and then dehydrated. They were so nice a crispy when i cooked them up. yummy


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

"shredded" potatoes before cooking for 5 minutes? What do you use to shred them with?


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I shred raw potatoes in the food processor, then rinse them very well & put them in water with lemon juice while making more. Drain well & put in boiling water till they look a little translucent--maybe 4-5 minutes. Drain, rinse with cold water & put on trays. To cook--put some oil or butter in a skilled, add dried potatoes with enough water to just cover them. Cook until water absorbs & they are browned.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I did some a couple weeks ago they turned out nice I used my mandolin to shred them did one potato then gathered it up and put them into lemon water and so on until I had my bowl full them I put them into boiling lemon water for 4 to 5 min until translucent like wanda said then drain and put on trays I do potato rounds the same way wxcept licing them about an eighth of an inch thick so far I have had no more problems with them turning black tried vinegar instead of lemon juice and it did not work lost them all good luck


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm doing up a batch right now. Store had a sale, 10lbs for $1.99. Our boys love hashbrowns. Might try potato sticks as well. I assume I'd just sprinkle a bit of salt or garlic on them, dehydrate, and eat as a snack...If that works, I'll be doing a bunch more.
I just got a Pyrex kitchen slicer for $0.99 at a garage sale...never used...
Matt


----------

